
Show HN: 1 Project. 1 Engineer. 1 Year - matttheatheist
This project took me 1 year to complete, all by my lonesome self.<p>What do you think? Comments appreciated!<p>www.enrad.io
======
vonklaus
I would consider hiring a designer to redo your website and launch via
kickstarter. You will likely be able to get significant traction there and
since you have a working device and have put in the time already, it is quite
likely backers will back with confidence. Ideally, you would've wanted to get
the demand signal from the market first, but it could be a worthwhile product.

~~~
raincom
I second vonklaus' opinion. Go to kickstarter, sell your first two batches
there; get traction, etc.

------
wingerlang
Quite nice, although not sure how needed it is. I wouldn't plug in that big
addon thing for radio when I can just use my data (but I see why people would)
or just use mp3 files.

I would invest in some nicer looking video and website. It looks quite low
budget, but the demo is great.

------
mars4rp
This is very cool, I would have definitely put an order if it was around $15 !

------
dmitripopov
My Android phone already has FM radio (it requires phones to be attached
however). What's the defference?

